# St Gerard's Hospital, Coleshill, Nov13



## The Wombat (Nov 16, 2013)

*First time I’ve been able to get out properly for ages! Explore with Miz Firestorm & a non member. 
This was somewhere I’ve wanted to see for a while, and it did not disappoint. We spent hours on site exploring the various buildings; there are quite a few of them on the Father Hudson Society complex. I will get the rest of my snaps up when I’ve sorted through ‘em.
Big thanks to Miz Firestorm for access and info. *

_St Gerard’s Orthopaedic Hospital was part of Father Hudson's Society buildings across the UK. It provided services for locals and the neighbouring boys school, along with care for orphaned children of early 1900's. The chain of society buildings started to close in the 1980's, due to changes in NHS funding and how orphaned children were dealt with as a whole. St Gerard's closed in 1988._


















































​Thanks for looking


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 16, 2013)

glad nothings changed from my visit  nice shots!


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 16, 2013)

Like that, thanks for posting.


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice report hun, lovely shots


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 17, 2013)

Never tire of seeing here!
Great pics..
Thanks..


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice one! ace pics.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 12, 2013)

Many thanks for the comments guys 
and thanks for looking; appreciate Ive probably taken similar shots to others that have been


----------



## NakedEye (Dec 14, 2013)

I always love seeing this place having been 4 times to cover the entire site....cheers for posting look foward to seeing the rest of it.


----------

